# USA, supporto militare a Zelensky per controffensiva.



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato dal Washington Post, l'amministrazione Biden ha infine deciso, aumenterà il supporto militare a Zelensky.
Fornirà tutti i carri armati richiesti dall'Ucraina, non più per tattica difensiva ma per una vera e propria controffensiva sul Donbass.

Lo stesso Zelensky, nel frattempo, allontana una soluzione diplomatica: "Una vittoria della verità significa una vittoria per l’Ucraina e gli ucraini. La domanda è quando finirà. Questa è una domanda profonda. È una domanda dolorosa. Oltre alla vittoria, il popolo ucraino non accetterà nessun risultato. Non rinunceremo a nessun pezzo di territorio nei negoziati.
L'attacco a Belgorod è opera nostra? Non posso rispondere, non parlo ai giornalisti delle decisioni che prendo come comandante in capo."

*Il Cremlino: "Riprenderemo i rapporti con l'Europa quando le nazioni europee avranno smaltito la sbornia di bourbon USA.
Quando finalmente si prenderanno cura degli interessi dell'Europa, o dell'Eurasia, riattiveremo i dialoghi.
Ma ci vorrà del tempo."*


----------



## pazzomania (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Washington Post, l'amministrazione Biden ha infine deciso, aumenterà il supporto militare a Zelensky.
> Fornirà tutti i carri armati richiesti dall'Ucraina, non più per tattica difensiva ma per una vera e propria controffensiva sul Donbass.
> 
> Lo stesso Zelensky, nel frattempo, allontana una soluzione diplomatica: "Una vittoria della verità significa una vittoria per l’Ucraina e gli ucraini. La domanda è quando finirà. Questa è una domanda profonda. È una domanda dolorosa. Oltre alla vittoria, il popolo ucraino non accetterà nessun risultato. Non rinunceremo a nessun pezzo di territorio nei negoziati.
> L'attacco a Belgorod è opera nostra? Non posso rispondere, non parlo ai giornalisti delle decisioni che prendo come comandante in capo."



1) Gli Usa hanno centellinato le armi fino ad ora di proposito, abbastanza per difendersi ma non per contrattaccare

2) male per per noi la controffensiva

3) fanno benissimo gli ucraini, dal loro punto di vista


----------



## Swaitak (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Washington Post, l'amministrazione Biden ha infine deciso, aumenterà il supporto militare a Zelensky.
> Fornirà tutti i carri armati richiesti dall'Ucraina, non più per tattica difensiva ma per una vera e propria controffensiva sul Donbass.
> 
> Lo stesso Zelensky, nel frattempo, allontana una soluzione diplomatica: "Una vittoria della verità significa una vittoria per l’Ucraina e gli ucraini. La domanda è quando finirà. Questa è una domanda profonda. È una domanda dolorosa. Oltre alla vittoria, il popolo ucraino non accetterà nessun risultato. Non rinunceremo a nessun pezzo di territorio nei negoziati.
> L'attacco a Belgorod è opera nostra? Non posso rispondere, non parlo ai giornalisti delle decisioni che prendo come comandante in capo."


ora si può dire: Finita


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Washington Post, l'amministrazione Biden ha infine deciso, aumenterà il supporto militare a Zelensky.
> Fornirà tutti i carri armati richiesti dall'Ucraina, non più per tattica difensiva ma per una vera e propria controffensiva sul Donbass.
> 
> Lo stesso Zelensky, nel frattempo, allontana una soluzione diplomatica: "Una vittoria della verità significa una vittoria per l’Ucraina e gli ucraini. La domanda è quando finirà. Questa è una domanda profonda. È una domanda dolorosa. Oltre alla vittoria, il popolo ucraino non accetterà nessun risultato. Non rinunceremo a nessun pezzo di territorio nei negoziati.
> L'attacco a Belgorod è opera nostra? Non posso rispondere, non parlo ai giornalisti delle decisioni che prendo come comandante in capo."



A me pare proprio chiaro che gli USA non vogliono alcun negoziato. L’Europa non dovrebbe più seguire le sue scelte.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Washington Post, l'amministrazione Biden ha infine deciso, aumenterà il supporto militare a Zelensky.
> Fornirà tutti i carri armati richiesti dall'Ucraina, non più per tattica difensiva ma per una vera e propria controffensiva sul Donbass.
> 
> Lo stesso Zelensky, nel frattempo, allontana una soluzione diplomatica: "Una vittoria della verità significa una vittoria per l’Ucraina e gli ucraini. La domanda è quando finirà. Questa è una domanda profonda. È una domanda dolorosa. Oltre alla vittoria, il popolo ucraino non accetterà nessun risultato. Non rinunceremo a nessun pezzo di territorio nei negoziati.
> L'attacco a Belgorod è opera nostra? Non posso rispondere, non parlo ai giornalisti delle decisioni che prendo come comandante in capo."


I funghetti non sembrano più solo un miraggio e sappiamo che ne basta uno , il primo con le spalle al muro temo che lo farà


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Washington Post, l'amministrazione Biden ha infine deciso, aumenterà il supporto militare a Zelensky.
> Fornirà tutti i carri armati richiesti dall'Ucraina, non più per tattica difensiva ma per una vera e propria controffensiva sul Donbass.
> 
> Lo stesso Zelensky, nel frattempo, allontana una soluzione diplomatica: "Una vittoria della verità significa una vittoria per l’Ucraina e gli ucraini. La domanda è quando finirà. Questa è una domanda profonda. È una domanda dolorosa. Oltre alla vittoria, il popolo ucraino non accetterà nessun risultato. Non rinunceremo a nessun pezzo di territorio nei negoziati.
> L'attacco a Belgorod è opera nostra? Non posso rispondere, non parlo ai giornalisti delle decisioni che prendo come comandante in capo."


Non mi sorprende, la Russia dopo la caotica ritirata di sti giorni ha perso completamente la faccia dal punto di vista militare e l'attacco ucraino a Belgorod è la ciliegina sulla torta. 
Sconfitte e ritirate sul campo coincidono sempre con perdite di potere negoziale e declino del proprio status internazionale (vale anche per gli USA, tra Somalia, Iraq, Afghanistan, Siria...). 
Credo che a questo punto la guerra diventerà quello che avevo immaginato in principio: un conflitto "limitato" con sul piatto due grandi obiettivi strategici per i russi: la conquista dell'intero Donbass e di Odessa, con la cintura della Novorossija quasi tutta in mano del Cremlino.
La deadline è ovviamente il 9 maggio. 

Vedremo, sicuramente ora inizia una nuova guerra più limitata ma probabilmente piu sanguinosa della precedente.
E al momento non vedo la certezza che i russi la spuntino in tempi brevi e senza finire dissanguati.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> I funghetti non sembrano più solo un miraggio e sappiamo che ne basta uno , il primo con le spalle al muro temo che lo farà



Sembra che gli USA non aspettino altro.


----------



## Mika (2 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me pare proprio chiaro che gli USA non vogliono alcun negoziato. L’Europa non dovrebbe più seguire le sue scelte.


Concordo con te, ma per farlo tutti i paesi europei dovrebbero uscire dalla NATO, cosa che potrebbe non essere possibile in tempi brevi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, ma per farlo tutti i paesi europei dovrebbero uscire dalla NATO, cosa che potrebbe non essere possibile in tempi brevi.



Il vero problema è che la Nato non è affatto una alleanza tra pari ma solo uno strumento nelle mani degli USA.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> I funghetti non sembrano più solo un miraggio e sappiamo che ne basta uno , il primo con le spalle al muro temo che lo farà


Al momento non esistono lontanamente motivi per un'escalation, figuriamoci atomica. 
Se poi qualcuno al Cremlino scapoccia e decide di bombardare convogli NATO dentro ai territori NATO può essere, ma presumibilmente lo farà in territorio ucraino, noi faremo finta di indignarci perchè ci hanno fatto saltare qualche carro arrugginito di 30 anni fa per svuotare i magazzini e finirà li


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2022)

E iniziata la tanto temuta marcia su Mosca da parte del Ucraina


----------



## danjr (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Washington Post, l'amministrazione Biden ha infine deciso, aumenterà il supporto militare a Zelensky.
> Fornirà tutti i carri armati richiesti dall'Ucraina, non più per tattica difensiva ma per una vera e propria controffensiva sul Donbass.
> 
> Lo stesso Zelensky, nel frattempo, allontana una soluzione diplomatica: "Una vittoria della verità significa una vittoria per l’Ucraina e gli ucraini. La domanda è quando finirà. Questa è una domanda profonda. È una domanda dolorosa. Oltre alla vittoria, il popolo ucraino non accetterà nessun risultato. Non rinunceremo a nessun pezzo di territorio nei negoziati.
> L'attacco a Belgorod è opera nostra? Non posso rispondere, non parlo ai giornalisti delle decisioni che prendo come comandante in capo."


Sarebbe un’umiliazione infinita per Putin e per i russi, che certamente si meriterebbero appieno, tuttavia ritengo sia più saggio fornire una exit strategy più dignitosa


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2022)

ALTO FUNZIONARIO KAZAKHISTAN:"LA RUSSIA VOLEVA CHE NOI STESSIMO DALLA SUA PARTE MA NOI RISPETTIAMO L'INTEGRITA' TERRITORIALE DELL'UKRAINA E NON RICONOSCIAMO LA CRIMEA E IL DONBASS".
Questa è pesante, i kazakhi sono stati aiutati dai russi a sedare delle rivolte interne giusto qualche settimana fa.


----------



## Milo (2 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ALTO FUNZIONARIO KAZAKHISTAN:"LA RUSSIA VOLEVA CHE NOI STESSIMO DALLA SUA PARTE MA NOI RISPETTIAMO L'INTEGRITA' TERRITORIALE DELL'UKRAINA E NON RICONOSCIAMO LA CRIMEA E IL DONBASS".
> Questa è pesante, i kazakhi sono stati aiutati dai russi a sedare delle rivolte interne giusto qualche settimana fa.



difendono l’ucraina perché sono nella loro stessa posizione, a rischio invasione


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> difendono l’ucraina perché sono nella loro stessa posizione, a rischio invasione


Tra poco ci chiederanno di entrare nella Nato . Così andiamo a "toccare" pure la Cina.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento non esistono lontanamente motivi per un'escalation, figuriamoci atomica.
> Se poi qualcuno al Cremlino scapoccia e decide di bombardare convogli NATO dentro ai territori NATO può essere, ma presumibilmente lo farà in territorio ucraino, noi faremo finta di indignarci perchè ci hanno fatto saltare qualche carro arrugginito di 30 anni fa per svuotare i magazzini e finirà li


Spero tu abbia ragione, ma ho la sensazione che in realtà la situazione sia molto più grave di quanto sappiamo noi. Sensazione mia in base alle notizie che arrivano a noi. Poi come ho detto spero che abbia ragione tu


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento non esistono lontanamente motivi per un'escalation, figuriamoci atomica.
> Se poi qualcuno al Cremlino scapoccia e decide di bombardare convogli NATO dentro ai territori NATO può essere, ma presumibilmente lo farà in territorio ucraino, noi faremo finta di indignarci perchè ci hanno fatto saltare qualche carro arrugginito di 30 anni fa per svuotare i magazzini e finirà li


Dici che se la Russia usasse l'atomica in territorio ukraino la Nato non muoverebbe un dito?


----------



## vota DC (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Washington Post, l'amministrazione Biden ha infine deciso, aumenterà il supporto militare a Zelensky.
> Fornirà tutti i carri armati richiesti dall'Ucraina, non più per tattica difensiva ma per una vera e propria controffensiva sul Donbass.
> 
> Lo stesso Zelensky, nel frattempo, allontana una soluzione diplomatica: "Una vittoria della verità significa una vittoria per l’Ucraina e gli ucraini. La domanda è quando finirà. Questa è una domanda profonda. È una domanda dolorosa. Oltre alla vittoria, il popolo ucraino non accetterà nessun risultato. Non rinunceremo a nessun pezzo di territorio nei negoziati.
> L'attacco a Belgorod è opera nostra? Non posso rispondere, non parlo ai giornalisti delle decisioni che prendo come comandante in capo."


Ma Zelensky non si è accorto che i media occidentali possono confrontarsi. Ce ne accorgiamo quando dice una cosa a Biden e tutt'altro in Europa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ALTO FUNZIONARIO KAZAKHISTAN:"LA RUSSIA VOLEVA CHE NOI STESSIMO DALLA SUA PARTE MA NOI RISPETTIAMO L'INTEGRITA' TERRITORIALE DELL'UKRAINA E NON RICONOSCIAMO LA CRIMEA E IL DONBASS".
> Questa è pesante, i kazakhi sono stati aiutati dai russi a sedare delle rivolte interne giusto qualche settimana fa.


per forza, sanno bene di essere i prossimi sulla lista.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento non esistono lontanamente motivi per un'escalation, figuriamoci atomica.
> Se poi qualcuno al Cremlino scapoccia e decide di bombardare convogli NATO dentro ai territori NATO può essere, ma presumibilmente lo farà in territorio ucraino, noi faremo finta di indignarci perchè ci hanno fatto saltare qualche carro arrugginito di 30 anni fa per svuotare i magazzini e finirà li


spero tu abbia ragione. Con più mi informo da esperti di Russia (russi, nati in Russia, esperti di geopolitica non i taffazoidi delle nostre TV) e più mi sembra che all' unanimità dicano che ogni negoziato con Putin sarà impossibile. L'unica via di uscita per lui è la vittoria. Magari minore di prima, ma vittoria. Piuttosto raserà al suolo intere città. I negoziati sono solo specchietti per le allodole.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Aprile 2022)

se parlate bene inglese e siete interessati alle dinamiche politiche / sociali russe consiglio Kamil Galeev, un tataro russo laureato in scienze politiche che fa tweet lunghissimi ed interessantissimi. Fa veramente capire come si ragiona in russia e al Kremlino.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se parlate bene inglese e siete interessati alle dinamiche politiche / sociali russe consiglio Kamil Galeev, un tataro russo laureato in scienze politiche che fa tweet lunghissimi ed interessantissimi. Fa veramente capire come si ragiona in russia e al Kremlino.


grazie della dritta darò un'occhiata


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un’umiliazione infinita per Putin e per i russi, che certamente si meriterebbero appieno, tuttavia ritengo sia più saggio fornire una exit strategy più dignitosa


condivido

certo è piu facile usare il buon senso dalla mia tranquillità toscana..se fossi la ragionerei diverso quindi non solo li capisco ma solidarizzo in pieno con loro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> spero tu abbia ragione. Con più mi informo da esperti di Russia (russi, nati in Russia, esperti di geopolitica non i taffazoidi delle nostre TV) e più mi sembra che all' unanimità dicano che ogni negoziato con Putin sarà impossibile. L'unica via di uscita per lui è la vittoria. Magari minore di prima, ma vittoria. Piuttosto raserà al suolo intere città. I negoziati sono solo specchietti per le allodole.



Da Del Debbio c'era in collegamento la "voce di Putin", in stile voce di Sauron, l'oligarca e conduttore Soloviev.
Ha detto in modo esplicito che la guerra per la Russia finirà il 9 maggio e ci sarà una grande celebrazione di vittoria.

Ora, non sappiamo cosa farà passare in patria per vittoria. Ma se non prende almeno il Donbass entro un mese, l'8 maggio sgancerà un piccolo fungo sull'Ucraina. Con qualcosa si presenta a quella celebrazione, questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## UDG (2 Aprile 2022)

Ora è chiaro, che questa guerra è voluta dagli USA


----------



## Andris (2 Aprile 2022)

è il momento che la Russia distrugga le linee di rifornimento, situazione totalmente assurda e sui generis.
una nazione che usa una parte dell'esercito e degli armamenti a dispozione contro un'altra che riceve aiuti da una trentina di paesi più tutta la popolazione maschile oltre ad aver raschiato il barile di tutto ciò che avevano disponibile.

sembra che stanno dicendo alla Russia di aver sbagliato a non aver distrutto il paese via aria.
io veramente resto allibito quando leggo che non aver distrutto la nazione in breve tempo sia motivo di debolezza.
è una scelta voluta non distruggere una nazione confinante con cui devi vivere, far affari, turismo, viaggi di lavoro etc
sapete quanti sono sposati, hanno amici, famiglie miste tra russi e ucraini ?
distruggi il tessuto sociale praticamente
la Russia ha armi per distruggere non solo l'Ucraina, senza neanche arrivare a quelle nucleari.
a che pro ?
per far vedere al Pentagono quanto sia forte l'esercito ?

è come se giochi a braccio di ferro con un adulto che spinge meno di quanto potrebbe e trenta bambini davanti a far resistenza


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dici che se la Russia usasse l'atomica in territorio ukraino la Nato non muoverebbe un dito?


Sarebbe una follia insensata e non penso che Putin sia davvero così fuori di testa da fare una cosa del genere


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ora è chiaro, che questa guerra è voluta dagli USA



Diciamo che non hanno avuto tra le priorità evitare che iniziasse e che ora non sono molto favorevoli alla pace.
Hanno investito molto soldi - anche in aiuti - e non lo hanno fatto per spirito umanitario.
Putin è ormai il vero bersaglio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è il momento che la Russia distrugga le linee di rifornimento, situazione totalmente assurda e sui generis.
> una nazione che usa una parte dell'esercito e degli armamenti a dispozione contro un'altra che riceve aiuti da una trentina di paesi più tutta la popolazione maschile oltre ad aver raschiato il barile di tutto ciò che avevano disponibile.
> 
> sembra che stanno dicendo alla Russia di aver sbagliato a non aver distrutto il paese via aria.
> ...


Perdonami Andris, ma secondo me qui sfugge un dettaglio.
Un esercito efficiente e moderno sa conquistare città e infrastrutture senza radere tutto al suolo.
Se per conquistare l'Ucraina ti serve raderla al suolo, vuol dire che hai un esercito di cartapesta.


----------



## Andris (2 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perdonami Andris, ma secondo me qui sfugge un dettaglio.
> Un esercito efficiente e moderno sa conquistare città e infrastrutture senza radere tutto al suolo.
> Se per conquistare l'Ucraina ti serve raderla al suolo, vuol dire che hai un esercito di cartapesta.


le infrastrutture militari sono quasi tutte distrutte nella zone dove hanno colpito, come ha riportato il ministero della Difesa, qualche settimana ancora e da quel punto di vista completi l'obiettivo.
per il resto ci sono le persone che cercano degli alti ranghi con il culo coperto, già fuori dall'Ucraina o protette da occidentali, più i soliti noti sul campo che si nascondono come topi in ogni buco
per prendere le città via terra ci vuole tempo, ma lo stanno facendo perchè il tempo per i russi c'è al contrario degli ucraini


----------



## hakaishin (2 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ora si può dire: Finita


Bene alla fine ce l’hanno fatta a fare la guerra mondiale


----------



## hakaishin (2 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, ma per farlo tutti i paesi europei dovrebbero uscire dalla NATO, cosa che potrebbe non essere possibile in tempi brevi.


Però comincio a pensare che sia una cosa da fare….


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le infrastrutture militari sono quasi tutte distrutte nella zone dove hanno colpito, come ha riportato il ministero della Difesa, qualche settimana ancora e da quel punto di vista completi l'obiettivo.
> per il resto ci sono le persone che cercano degli alti ranghi con il culo coperto, già fuori dall'Ucraina o protette da occidentali, più i soliti noti sul campo che si nascondono come topi in ogni buco
> per prendere le città via terra ci vuole tempo, ma lo stanno facendo perchè il tempo per i russi c'è al contrario degli ucraini


Sto seguendo account per quanto possibile obiettivi, che confermano la distruzione di buona parte dei depositi di carburante ucraino. I russi stanno stringendo la tenaglia, senza usare l'aviazione e usando quasi solo truppe di leva. Temo ci sia troppo ottimismo. O forse è solo propaganda di guerra.

p.s. Battaglione Azov quasi completamente distrutto


----------



## Andris (2 Aprile 2022)

poi di che stiamo parlando ?
ascoltate l'intervista di Zelensky a Fox News !

giorni e giorni a far filtrare messaggi di possibile accordo quando il presidente di questi non vuole la pace.
poi che non la voglia perchè altrimenti si ritrova i nazisti sotto casa o Biden chiude i rubinetti è secondario, ma il dato è che questo con 4.5 milioni di profughi all'estero e 6.5 milioni di sfollati interni non vuole fare la pace

non c'è da leggere tra le righe, lo dice proprio nettamente

*"Non accetteremo alcun risultato se non vittoria
Integrità territoriale è fuori discussione"*

per anni abbiamo sentito insulti a non finire su Assad in Siria che continuava dicendo di vincere e questo viene elogiato invece come baluardo di resistenza


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le infrastrutture militari sono quasi tutte distrutte nella zone dove hanno colpito, come ha riportato il ministero della Difesa, qualche settimana ancora e da quel punto di vista completi l'obiettivo.
> per il resto ci sono le persone che cercano degli alti ranghi con il culo coperto, già fuori dall'Ucraina o protette da occidentali, più i soliti noti sul campo che si nascondono come topi in ogni buco
> per prendere le città via terra ci vuole tempo, ma lo stanno facendo *perchè il tempo per i russi c'è al contrario degli ucraini*


A me sembra francamente il contrario.
Quelli che hanno bisogno di portare una vittoria quanto prima al fronte interno sono i russi, visto che ogni giorno di guerra bruciano miliardi di dollari e centinaia di uomini e mezzi. 
L'attaccante ha sempre l'obiettivo di chiudere il prima possibile, senza eccezioni.
Gli ucraini hanno tutto l'interesse a tirarla per le lunghe.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> poi di che stiamo parlando ?
> ascoltate l'intervista di Zelensky a Fox News !
> 
> giorni e giorni a far filtrare messaggi di possibile accordo quando il presidente di questi non vuole la pace.
> ...



Zelensky dichiara quello che serve ai chi gli sta alle spalle…


----------



## Andris (2 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky dichiara quello che serve ai chi gli sta alle spalle…


e poi parla di sovranità ?
dove sta la sovranità se sembri un protettorato americano e non puoi firmare senza che Washington accetti ?

questo sarebbe il concetto di sovranità:

vicinanza a Mosca ---> male, far cadere Yanukovich

vicinanza a Washington ---> eccellente, benvenuto nella famiglia del mondo libero


da barzellette proprio...


----------



## Igniorante (2 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprende, la Russia dopo la caotica ritirata di sti giorni ha perso completamente la faccia dal punto di vista militare e l'attacco ucraino a Belgorod è la ciliegina sulla torta.
> Sconfitte e ritirate sul campo coincidono sempre con perdite di potere negoziale e declino del proprio status internazionale (vale anche per gli USA, tra Somalia, Iraq, Afghanistan, Siria...).
> Credo che a questo punto la guerra diventerà quello che avevo immaginato in principio: un conflitto "limitato" con sul piatto due grandi obiettivi strategici per i russi: la conquista dell'intero Donbass e di Odessa, con la cintura della Novorossija quasi tutta in mano del Cremlino.
> La deadline è ovviamente il 9 maggio.
> ...



Pari pari al Risiko, può sembrare una cosa scherzosa ma sono assolutamente serio in quello che sto dicendo.
La Russia ha attaccato l'Ucraina con meno carri di quelli che avrebbe dovuto impiegare, molto semplicemente... E quindi, nucleare permettendo, si sta dissanguando di brutto.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e poi parla di sovranità ?
> dove sta la sovranità se sembri un protettorato americano e non puoi firmare senza che Washington accetti ?



Ma quale sovranità? Non la possediamo nemmeno noi così piena.


----------



## Andris (2 Aprile 2022)

*Ministero Difesa russo:*

*"Le piste d'atterraggio militari a Poltava e Dnepr sono state disattivate da attacchi missilistici di alta precisione aria-terra*
*Abbattuti due elicotteri ucraini Mi-24 vicino alla città di Sumy, così come 24 droni ucraini"*


----------



## Andris (2 Aprile 2022)

*Di Maio in missione a Baku:*

*"Sono lieto di annunciare che oggi gettiamo le basi per un ulteriore rafforzamento della cooperazione fra Italia e Azerbaijan in campo energetico, che auspico conduca a un ulteriore consolidamento del nostro partenariato economico e commerciale".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Aprile 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Pari pari al Risiko, può sembrare una cosa scherzosa ma sono assolutamente serio in quello che sto dicendo.
> La Russia ha attaccato l'Ucraina con meno carri di quelli che avrebbe dovuto impiegare, molto semplicemente... E quindi, nucleare permettendo, si sta dissanguando di brutto.


Alcuni analisti (tipo quei fenomeni di Parabellum e Redkomet su Youtube) lo dissero subito.
6 direttrici di attacco, 200.000 uomini e spiccioli, coscritti... Un disastro annunciato


----------



## vota DC (2 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me sembra francamente il contrario.
> Quelli che hanno bisogno di portare una vittoria quanto prima al fronte interno sono i russi, visto che ogni giorno di guerra bruciano miliardi di dollari e centinaia di uomini e mezzi.
> L'attaccante ha sempre l'obiettivo di chiudere il prima possibile, senza eccezioni.
> Gli ucraini hanno tutto l'interesse a tirarla per le lunghe.


A livello di guerra coloniale si. A livello di guerra tra paesi confinanti (in fin dei conti l'Ucraina è una Russia di un quarto) direi di no....basta pensare al conflitto tra Gaza e Israele. Israele cambia un governo dopo l'altro perché non ne vengono fuori, la dirigenza di Hamas è sempre più forte. Però a livello di stato Gaza è sempre peggio al punto che l'Egitto nemmeno la vuole in regalo.
l'Ucraina continua a scavarsi la fossa e alla fine rimarranno solo gli zombi pro Zelensky "andiamo tutti ad immolarci e forse riusciamo a fare calare il PIL russo di un altro 0,1%" mentre la Russia avrà già archiviato Putin e l'argomento di ogni elezione sarà su chi gestirà meglio la prossima guerra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2022)

*Il Cremlino: "Riprenderemo i rapporti con l'Europa quando le nazioni europee avranno smaltito la sbornia di bourbon USA.
Quando finalmente si prenderanno cura degli interessi dell'Europa, o dell'Eurasia, riattiveremo i dialoghi.
Ma ci vorrà del tempo."*


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Cremlino: "Riprenderemo i rapporti con l'Europa quando le nazioni europee avranno smaltito la sbornia di bourbon USA.
> Quando finalmente si prenderanno cura degli interessi dell'Europa, o dell'Eurasia, riattiveremo i dialoghi.
> Ma ci vorrà del tempo."*


non esiste l'eurasia..tornate a studiare..


----------



## hakaishin (2 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky dichiara quello che serve ai chi gli sta alle spalle…


Zelensky è un babbeo
Parla di integrità territoriale senza manco capire di cosa parla


----------



## danjr (2 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è il momento che la Russia distrugga le linee di rifornimento, situazione totalmente assurda e sui generis.
> una nazione che usa una parte dell'esercito e degli armamenti a dispozione contro un'altra che riceve aiuti da una trentina di paesi più tutta la popolazione maschile oltre ad aver raschiato il barile di tutto ciò che avevano disponibile.
> 
> sembra che stanno dicendo alla Russia di aver sbagliato a non aver distrutto il paese via aria.
> ...


Gli Usa sarebbero entrati a Kiev con la pipa in bocca, così come, se volessero, entrerebbero a Mosca in scioltezza. Disparità di potenza abissale, tecnologie neppure lontanamente paragonabili. Mantenere il controllo poi è un altro discorso, ma non hanno mai avuto problemi come forza dirompente


----------



## danjr (2 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> poi di che stiamo parlando ?
> ascoltate l'intervista di Zelensky a Fox News !
> 
> giorni e giorni a far filtrare messaggi di possibile accordo quando il presidente di questi non vuole la pace.
> ...


Sta vincendo, perché deve arrendersi? la figuraccia la sta facendo Putin


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Washington Post, l'amministrazione Biden ha infine deciso, aumenterà il supporto militare a Zelensky.
> Fornirà tutti i carri armati richiesti dall'Ucraina, non più per tattica difensiva ma per una vera e propria controffensiva sul Donbass.
> 
> Lo stesso Zelensky, nel frattempo, allontana una soluzione diplomatica: "Una vittoria della verità significa una vittoria per l’Ucraina e gli ucraini. La domanda è quando finirà. Questa è una domanda profonda. È una domanda dolorosa. Oltre alla vittoria, il popolo ucraino non accetterà nessun risultato. Non rinunceremo a nessun pezzo di territorio nei negoziati.
> ...



Replicano sempre lo stesso schema. Guerra per procura preceduta da attività di destabilizzazione e sabotaggio. È incredibile quanto siano monocorde questi Yankee 
Comunque mi pare abbastanza chiaro che non vogliano negoziare ergo se prima speravo che nel governo ucraino ci fosse qualche mente illuminata ora non mi aspetto più niente.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Gli Usa sarebbero entrati a Kiev con la pipa in bocca, così come, se volessero, entrerebbero a Mosca in scioltezza. Disparità di potenza abissale, tecnologie neppure lontanamente paragonabili. Mantenere il controllo poi è un altro discorso, ma non hanno mai avuto problemi come forza dirompente


That's right ,Man!


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sta vincendo, perché deve arrendersi? la figuraccia la sta facendo Putin


Non per fare sembrare che la guerra sia un gioco perché non lo è... E i morti sono morti per davvero...

Ma qui e come se ci ritrovassimo in una partita Barca di Guardiola contro l'Udinese e si sta insultando l'udinese perché sta facendo solo catenaccio e non gioca a viso aperto.
E grazie al caxxo che giocano solo in contropiede.
Però la figuraccia e tutta del barca che ancora non è riuscito a sbloccarla... Mica del udinese.

Ma lo ripeto ancora. La guerra non e un gioco. Non è calcio. Non e Fortnite o Call of...
Mi dispiace per la gente. Ma hanno ragione a non arrendersi.
Moriranno altre persone ? Certo.
Così come ne sono morte milioni nel Europa che non si è voluta sottomettere ad Hitler.
Ci fossero stati i social a quel epoca sembra che in molti avrebbero preferito calarsi le braghe per evitare morti.

Capisco chi non ha voglia di farsi "toccare" da questa guerra. Ma sarei curioso di sapere se la pensassero in modo simile PURE se avessero la certezza di non avere ripercussioni sia con una guerra vera e propria sia di natura economica.

Insomma se fosse solo un film... Si "tiferebbe" per l'Ucraina o per la Russia?
Io mi identifico al popolo ucraino e non a l'aggressore.
Se fossi russo non sarei stato disperato di un ulteriore allargamento della NATO.
Mentre avrei lotato fino alla morte contro l'aggressore. E credetemi che non sto facendo il fenomeno. Le mie caratteristiche sono pari allo zero. Probabilmente non sarei riuscito nemmeno a rimanere vivo fino alla sera del primo giorno di guerra.


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sembra che gli USA non aspettino altro.



Tanto come sempre le guerre non le fanno mai in casa loro...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## vota DC (2 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Gli Usa sarebbero entrati a Kiev con la pipa in bocca, così come, se volessero, entrerebbero a Mosca in scioltezza. Disparità di potenza abissale, tecnologie neppure lontanamente paragonabili. Mantenere il controllo poi è un altro discorso, ma non hanno mai avuto problemi come forza dirompente


Gli Usa hanno da sempre la dottrina "shock and awe". Non perdono nemmeno tempo ad addestrarsi per prendere le città senza raderle al suolo: o hanno i complici all'interno e fanno il golpe oppure la devastano. Del resto fanno guerre fuori dal loro continente e a differenza dell'Europa dove mandiamo volentieri soldati in giro a fare marchette alle altre potenze (in Italia pure prima dell'indipendenza: vedi intervento in Crimea....salvo poi tradire gli ottomani per attaccarli prendendo Libia e Rodi) loro non vogliono "qualche migliaio di morti per sedersi al tavolo della pace" ma vogliono ottenere il miglior risultato con il minimo sforzo. Anche per questo Bush che faceva il neotrotzkista con la rivoluzione democratica permanente ha mascherato tutto con la scusa del pericolo atomico per gli Usa.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Aprile 2022)

Hai detto bene, è una tragedia.

La cosa più assurda, è che non c'era alcuna ragione per cotanto disastro.


----------



## Raryof (2 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è il momento che la Russia distrugga le linee di rifornimento, situazione totalmente assurda e sui generis.
> una nazione che usa una parte dell'esercito e degli armamenti a dispozione contro un'altra che riceve aiuti da una trentina di paesi più tutta la popolazione maschile oltre ad aver raschiato il barile di tutto ciò che avevano disponibile.
> 
> sembra che stanno dicendo alla Russia di aver sbagliato a non aver distrutto il paese via aria.
> ...


Ma infatti è ridicolo tutto ciò, c'è gente che trova anche credibile la richiesta di pace del mondo buono, assurdo davvero, vogliono la pace quelli e poi.. stanno "combattendo" dall'inizio una guerra prolungata in cui riforniscono pesantemente il paese che secondo loro è la vittima perfetta, né Nato né UE, abbastanza lontano, sacrificabile per fare una guerra che non può chiaramente trovare la pace subito, stanno facendo di tutto per far andare avanti la guerra, per spolpare l'Ucraina e per mantenere Putin come nemico mondiale ormai dichiarato, oggi giorno che passa è sempre più un nemico, intanto i corridoi umanitari sono attivati, prenderanno dentro tantissimi ucraini, solo qui da noi ne sono già arrivati 80 mila e se ne aspettano almeno 600 mila di qui a 5-6 mesi, ci sono praticamente 1200-1500 ucraini che arrivano in Italia ogni giorno, ecco l'emergenza, ecco perché la guerra non può finire, perché vendi armi, mantieni attivo il nemico mentre ciucci via tutto da un paese che i russi non vogliono chiaramente distruggere, certo, fa ridere, se ci fosse stato un altro governo non filonazista forse la guerra non si sarebbe nemmeno fatta, sarebbe finita subito, però quando fai il discorso del re con 10 mila soldati che non chiede la pace al re con 20 mila soldati fai discorsi semplicistici, bello però che quello stesso re con 10 mila soldati abbia fatto di tutto in questi 8 anni per attirarsi le ire del re con ben più di 20 mila soldati.
Il giochino capitalista e geopoliticante è semplicissimo qui, l'unica pace che si sta cercando qui, quella più comoda, è la guerra passiva, resilienza bellica, per mantenere il clima giusto e la propaganda migliore, come hanno sempre fatto i regimi dittatoriali che ti parlavano di nemici da combattere mentre tu eri sempre il buono che compie azioni buone e quindi può anche permettersi di fare la guerra, vigliacca, per non cercare nemmeno la pace, ma se qualcuno poi ti viene a dire che quello che stai facendo è portare tutto tranne che la pace ci sono i corridoi umanitari che fanno passare quello che cerca la guerra prolungata come il buono (quando in realtà sta semplicemente sciacallando, come se uno sciacallo post terremoto entrasse in un'abitazione disabitata per rubare dei vetri rotti, in un certo senso pulisce ma sta comunque rubando in casa d'altri approfittando di un individuo esterno che potrebbe anche mandare qualche altra scossa per fargli continuare il lavoro di sciacallaggio).
I russi avrebbero tutto il diritto di attaccare quei paesi da dove arrivano i rifornimenti occidentali ma non possono farlo per non impelagarsi in un un altro fronte, l'occidente buono si guarda bene dall'entrare direttamente nel conflitto ed ecco a voi la guerra moderna perfetta, senza particolari motivi, una strana guerra di pace per fare la guerra, il conflitto al contrario.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tanto come sempre le guerre non le fanno mai in casa loro...



Mica sono scemi. Loro aiutano gli altri a farla.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Cremlino: "Riprenderemo i rapporti con l'Europa quando le nazioni europee avranno smaltito la sbornia di bourbon USA.
> Quando finalmente si prenderanno cura degli interessi dell'Europa, o dell'Eurasia, riattiveremo i dialoghi.
> Ma ci vorrà del tempo."*



Ci hanno praticamente detto che l’Europa si sta comportando da serva degli USA.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio in missione a Baku:
> 
> "Sono lieto di annunciare che oggi gettiamo le basi per un ulteriore rafforzamento della cooperazione fra Italia e Azerbaijan in campo energetico, che auspico conduca a un ulteriore consolidamento del nostro partenariato economico e commerciale".*



Comunque vada finirà sui libri di storia.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mica sono scemi. Loro aiutano gli altri a farla.


Eh ma se vogliono entrano a Mosca e la radono al suolo


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2022)

LA LITUANIA ANNUNCIA CHE DA IERI SI E' RESA COMPLETAMENTE INDIPENDENTE DAL GAS RUSSO.


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2022)

MEDVEDEV ANNUNCIA SU TWITTER CHE SI OPERA ALL'ERNIA E STARA' FUORI PER 1-2 MESI. ROLAND GARROS A RISCHIO Non vi puzza?


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2022)

stavo leggendo del presunto cancro alla tiroide di Vladimiro

effettivamente sembra vero da come ne parlano e dal "dettagliamento" delle notizie..


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavo leggendo del presunto cancro alla tiroide di Vladimiro
> 
> effettivamente sembra vero da come ne parlano e dal "dettagliamento" delle notizie..


Ho due zie che l'hanno avuto, una venti anni fa, sono ancora vive e vegete.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ho due zie che l'hanno avuto, una venti anni fa, sono ancora vive e vegete.


ottima notizia per le tue zie..pessima per il resto del mondo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2022)

Stiamo entrando nel secondo mese di questo conflitto. Che dire ragazzi, è una guerra davvero inutile e senza senso. Ci fosse un minimo, ripeto un minimo di senso logico in questo. Okay tutte le guerre sono di fatto inutili, non c'è stata guerra utile. Ma questa a parte distrutto l'economia russa, l'economica ucraina, portando l'inflazione a livello globale, massacrato persone innocenti, 4 mln di profughi, case distrutte...


----------



## danjr (2 Aprile 2022)

Leggo da più fonti che Zelenksy ha in mente di puntare anche la Crimea per come sono ridotti i soldati russi


----------



## Rudi84 (2 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stiamo entrando nel secondo mese di questo conflitto. Che dire ragazzi, è una guerra davvero inutile e senza senso. Ci fosse un minimo, ripeto un minimo di senso logico in questo. Okay tutte le guerre sono di fatto inutili, non c'è stata guerra utile. Ma questa a parte distrutto l'economia russa, l'economica ucraina, portando l'inflazione a livello globale, massacrato persone innocenti, 4 mln di profughi, case distrutte...


E' perchè i russi volevano dare una mano ai loro amichetti cinesi a distruggere il mondo


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2022)

*LE TRUPPE RUSSE PRESENTI IN TRANSINISTRIA E LE UNITÀ DELLA MILIZIA SEPARATISTA SI STANNO PREPARANDO PER UN'OPERAZIONE MILITARE. NON SI CONOSCE L'OBIETTIVO, SE LA MOLDAVIA O L'UCRAINA IN DIREZIONE ODESSA.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Aprile 2022)

Adesso leggo che la guerra ha portato inflazione ok
Peccato ci fosse già prima della guerra
e che molto probabilmente è 1 ! Dei motivi che spingono per una guerra mondiale ( reset)

poi sono anni che il mondo è globalizzato 
quindi il conflitto non è né acceleratore ne il diffusore di questo bel problema che viene chiamato inflazione

Semmai viene usato in modo speculativo dai samaritani


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE TRUPPE RUSSE PRESENTI IN TRANSINISTRIA E LE UNITÀ DELLA MILIZIA SEPARATISTA SI STANNO PREPARANDO PER UN'OPERAZIONE MILITARE. NON SI CONOSCE L'OBIETTIVO, SE LA MOLDAVIA O L'UCRAINA IN DIREZIONE ODESSA.*


pure la moldavia..per liberare il donbass anche quella?


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE TRUPPE RUSSE PRESENTI IN TRANSINISTRIA E LE UNITÀ DELLA MILIZIA SEPARATISTA SI STANNO PREPARANDO PER UN'OPERAZIONE MILITARE. NON SI CONOSCE L'OBIETTIVO, SE LA MOLDAVIA O L'UCRAINA IN DIREZIONE ODESSA.*


I russi potrebbero usare la Transnistria come base, gli autoctoni sono pochi e con zero motivazioni.


----------



## Shmuk (2 Aprile 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> E' perchè i russi volevano dare una mano ai loro amichetti cinesi a distruggere il mondo



Sentivo qualcuno dire che ci sono due che perdono e due che vincono a partire da questa guerra: le due vere Superpotenze vincono e sottomettono le altre due di cartone che soggiacciono. Sembrerebbe filare.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Adesso leggo che la guerra ha portato inflazione ok
> Peccato ci fosse già prima della guerra
> e che molto probabilmente è 1 ! Dei motivi che spingono per una guerra mondiale ( reset)
> 
> ...


Guarda che Russia e Ucraina stanno per il 30% dell'espoertazione mondiale del grano eh 

La mancanza di esso porta ad una reazione a catena ed infine l'inflazione su tutti i prodotti di prima necessità


----------



## Shmuk (2 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guarda che Russia e Ucraina stanno per il 30% dell'espoertazione mondiale del grano eh
> 
> La mancanza di esso porta ad una reazione a catena ed infine l'inflazione su tutti i prodotti di prima necessità



I quattro cavalieri dell'Apocalisse ce li abbiamo tutti: pestilenza, guerra, carestia, morte.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Adesso leggo che la guerra ha portato inflazione ok
> Peccato ci fosse già prima della guerra
> e che molto probabilmente è 1 ! Dei motivi che spingono per una guerra mondiale ( reset)
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, l' aumento insensato delle materie prime era in atto già da 2 anni.
Vorticoso, aggiungerei.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> I quattro cavalieri dell'Apocalisse ce li abbiamo tutti: pestilenza, guerra, carestia, morte.



Verissimo, pensato spesso.
La carestia non l'avremo forse noi, ma paesi del secondo/terzo mondo è assai probabile.

Noi ce la caveremo spendendo il doppio di prima


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2022)

*Le forze armate ucraine hanno liberato con successo tutta l'area nord-occidentale di Kiev.
Le forze russe si sono ritirate in Bielorussia, le perdite di mezzi ed equipaggiamento sono elevate.*


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Le forze armate ucraine hanno liberato con successo tutta l'area nord-occidentale di Kiev.
> Le forze russe si sono ritirate in Bielorussia, le perdite di mezzi ed equipaggiamento sono elevate.*



Fonti ucraine o indipendenti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fonti ucraine o indipendenti?


Annuncio delle forze armate Ucraine, conferma del pentagono e molti video di reporter indipendenti nell'area che mostrano le cittadine liberate ed i mezzi distrutti.
Ti consiglio GeoInsider su Twitter c'è un po' di tutto.


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fonti ucraine o indipendenti?


Ci sono i video.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ci sono i video.



Grazie a te ed anche a @Darren Marshall


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guarda che Russia e Ucraina stanno per il 30% dell'espoertazione mondiale del grano eh
> 
> La mancanza di esso porta ad una reazione a catena ed infine l'inflazione su tutti i prodotti di prima necessità


Ok questo non smentisce il fatto che inflazione era già bella presente... e va solamente sul mio discorso di accelerare il processo MA ci sarebbe stato comunque.. oppure avete la soluzione per fermare inflazione!?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2022)

Io purtroppo rimango della mia idea. Più la Russia è in difficoltà, più ci si avvicina ad un evento catastrofico. Inizialmente per la sola Ucraina.
La Russia dovrebbe prendersi almeno un pezzetto ad est per mettere una bandierina e uscire da questa storia.

Non sono né esperto né analista militare, la mia è solo un'amara sensazione.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io purtroppo rimango della mia idea. Più la Russia è in difficoltà, più ci si avvicina ad un evento catastrofico. Inizialmente per la sola Ucraina.
> La Russia dovrebbe prendersi almeno un pezzetto ad est per mettere una bandierina e uscire da questa storia.
> 
> Non sono né esperto né analista militare, la mia è solo un'amara sensazione.



Putin non accetterà mai di uscirne a mani completamente vuote. Il rischio di una catastrofe è purtroppo concreto anche per me.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Berlusconi interviene definendo la guerra in corso una aggressione militare inaccettabile.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi interviene definendo la guerra in corso una aggressione militare inaccettabile.


minchia è stato celere....capisco che essendo notoriamente amico di putin era un pò a disagio a esprimersi però è un mese che è iniziata...  

mi fa venire in mente quando c'era il caso Gheddafi e lui era sempre un pò in equilibrio nelle dichiarazioni essendo suo "amico"..

tra l'altro Silvio da Mangano a Dell Utri passando per Putin e Gheddafi ha sempre avuto tutto amici molto raccomandabili..


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *minchia è stato celere....*capisco che essendo notoriamente amico di putin era un pò a disagio a esprimersi però è un mese che è iniziata...
> 
> mi fa venire in mente quando c'era il caso Gheddafi e lui era sempre un pò in equilibrio nelle dichiarazioni essendo suo "amico"..
> 
> tra l'altro Silvio da Mangano a Dell Utri passando per Putin e Gheddafi ha sempre avuto tutto amici molto raccomandabili..



Era impegnato per il finto matrimonio


----------



## danjr (2 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Le forze armate ucraine hanno liberato con successo tutta l'area nord-occidentale di Kiev.
> Le forze russe si sono ritirate in Bielorussia, le perdite di mezzi ed equipaggiamento sono elevate.*


Siamo di fronte ad una vera e propria umiliazione… tipo fascisti contro la Grecia


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Il portavoce del Cremlino Peskov ha dichiarato che i colloqui con Kiev non sono facili ma stanno continuando.


----------



## vota DC (2 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io purtroppo rimango della mia idea. Più la Russia è in difficoltà, più ci si avvicina ad un evento catastrofico. Inizialmente per la sola Ucraina.
> La Russia dovrebbe prendersi almeno un pezzetto ad est per mettere una bandierina e uscire da questa storia.
> 
> Non sono né esperto né analista militare, la mia è solo un'amara sensazione.


Se la Russia fosse in difficoltà si sarebbe arresa e avrebbe chiesto un referendum per il Donbass. Parliamoci chiaro: hanno avuto già ventimila morti lì prima dell'intervento russo.... figuriamoci quanto sono ansiosi gli ucraini nel dopoguerra di usare tutto il pil dell'agenzia ovest per massacrare le regioni dell'Est.....otto anni è durata ma poi diventa come il tormentone di chiedere ai lombardi i fondi per il ponte sullo stretto di Messina.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato sul sito del Corriere della Sera un negoziatore di Kiev ha dichiarato che le bozze di documenti per un accordo sono pronte per la discustione tra i presidenti.


----------



## ignaxio (2 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin non accetterà mai di uscirne a mani completamente vuote. Il rischio di una catastrofe è purtroppo concreto anche per me.


Ha un modo migliore e onorevole per uscirne. Con una pallottola in testa.


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2022)

ALMENO 280 ABITANTI DI BUCHA "GIUSTIZIATI" DAI RUSSI PRIMA DELLA RITIRATA. TROVATI MORTI CON LE MANI LEGATE DIETRO LA SCHIENA.
.


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ha un modo migliore e onorevole per uscirne. Con una pallottola in testa.


Purtroppo sono sempre i peggiori quelli che non se ne vanno


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

ecco la perla del giorno

*Vestager, politico di sinistra danese e commissario europeo,* invece che scagliarsi contro l'Ucraina che chiude il partito comunista e perseguita persone come lei per il solo fatto di non essere nazionaliste si mette la spilla rotonda gialloblu e dichiara:

*"Mi chiedete cosa possiamo fare ?*
*Innanzitutto non fate la doccia per tanto tempo e controllate i figli adolescenti quando la fanno.
Così indeboliamo Putin"*


----------



## Riccardo88 (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ALMENO 280 ABITANTI DI BUCHA "GIUSTIZIATI" DAI RUSSI PRIMA DELLA RITIRATA. TROVATI MORTI CON LE MANI LEGATE DIETRO LA SCHIENA.
> Ma i fenomeni che mi dicevamo "Non permetterti di parlare di sterminio!" quando io avevo purtroppo preannunciato il genocidio già i primi giorni della guerra dove sono finiti?


Combacia in pieno con la descrizione che ci hanno dato. Quasi sicuro che il ragazzino in bicicletta morto nel video uscito 1 ora fa sia quello che si era aggiunto al convoglio di cui le due donne di Bucha ci hanno parlato ieri.
Gli spararono perché "era un sabotatore".
Ma quello non è tutto, altre cose usciranno fuori, probabile ci siano fosse comuni perché "pezzi di donne, uomini e bambini" in giro non ne ho visti nel video.
I nostri "mostri" oltre oceano sono nulla in confronto a questi, altro che il male minore. 
È la Russia (come stato) ad essere proprio il MALE, che gode del supporto dei mangiacani.
Un giorno lo capiranno tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ecco la perla del giorno
> 
> *Vestager, politico di sinistra danese e commissario europeo,* invece che scagliarsi contro l'Ucraina che chiude il partito comunista e perseguita persone come lei per il solo fatto di non essere nazionaliste si mette la spilla rotonda gialloblu e dichiara:
> 
> ...



Non potevano intervistarla prima? Avremmo evitato la guerra


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non potevano intervistarla prima? Avremmo evitato la guerra


ha detto "When turn off the water say "take that Putin", mi faceva pena a tradurlo letteralmente e ho scritto indebolire...

uno nudo, spegne subito l'acqua e grida "prendi questo Putin"...

immagino quando il portavoce Peskov al Cremlino si presenta domani mattina con la rassegna stampa a tradurre questa frase di una della Commissione europea


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

*Il Sole 24 Ore riprende dichiarazione sui media ucraini:

Pil ucraino -16 % nel primo trimestre, con questo trend va per -40% nel 2022*



@Trumpusconi

sei ancora convinto che il tempo sia dalla parte ucraina ?
parliamo di rischiare di chiudere oltre quattro volte peggio l'Italia 2020 in lockdown...
e le nostre infrastrutture non erano bombardate, qui non basta uscire dal coprifuoco...


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

.
doppio


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Il Sole 24 Ore:​Ue verso nuovo pacchetto di sanzioni, ma non sarà colpito il settore energetico​
c'è da ringraziare Orban stavolta a non dare l'assenso che serve unanime...unico a dire chiaramente le cose sulla questione


----------



## Baba (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ALMENO 280 ABITANTI DI BUCHA "GIUSTIZIATI" DAI RUSSI PRIMA DELLA RITIRATA. TROVATI MORTI CON LE MANI LEGATE DIETRO LA SCHIENA.
> .


Fonte? Che ci facevano con le mani legate ?


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Fonte? Che ci facevano con le mani legate ?


probabilmente erano tenuti prigionieri. Le fonti sono foto e video come sempre.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

USA: OBIETTIVO DI PUTIN È FESTEGGIARE L'ANNESSIONE DEL DONBASS IL 9 MAGGIO


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> USA: OBIETTIVO DI PUTIN È FESTEGGIARE L'ANNESSIONE DEL DONBASS IL 9 MAGGIO


si è già ridimensionato, ma se non sta attento perde pure quello.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2022)

ESTONIA E LETTONIA SI AGGIUNGONO ALLA LITUANIA NEL BLOCCARE CON EFFETTO IMMEDIATO LE IMPORTAZIONI DI GAS RUSSO


----------

